# A trusting Meerkat



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2014)

As this photographer was taking pictures, in Boswawa, this Meerkat decided that the man could be trusted enough to guide him to the best shots.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 11, 2014)

_*That's a once in a lifetime shot Pappy, thanks it's great*_:cool1:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2014)

Meant Bostwana, not Boswana. 
Yes Jill, it is a fun picture to see.


----------



## Bee (Apr 11, 2014)

I love meerkats, lovely photo.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 11, 2014)

Neat pic.  LOVE those little guys.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Raven (Apr 11, 2014)

Great picture!  Meerkats are funny little animals and interesting to watch on video.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

"Where's that meerkat?  I just saw him around here somewhere!!!"


----------

